# USB und Micro USB, HDMI und MiniHDMI



## Saroku (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, da gibt es etwas, das mich schon lange beschäftigt. 
Wieso wird der MicroUSB Stecker nicht als Standardanschluss für USB-Hosts gesetzt (An Notebooks, Desktops)? Das wäre doch um einiges Platzsparender als der im Vergleich dazu klobige USB-A Stecker. Somit könnte man USB Sticks ohne Adapter einfach an Smartphones anschliessen.
Dann wäre da noch HDMI und dieser kleine HDMI Stecker. Wieso verwendet man nicht einfach den kleinen HDMI in Zukunft als Standardstecker um Platz zu sparen? Damit bräuchte man auch für kleine Mobilgeräte wie Smartphones nicht immer einen Adapter um ein normales HDMI Kabel anzustecken.


----------



## mrwuff (16. Dezember 2010)

Gegenfrage:

Warum braucht jedes Auto andere Felgen?

Man weiß es nicht...vermute es geht ums Geld


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2010)

mini-USB: Ist als Anschluss für Endgeräte definiert, d.h. eine Alternative zu USB-B, der (abseits von Druckern und Scannern) afaik auch vollständig ersetzt wurde. Heißt mit vollem Namen sogar mini-B. Warum USB überhaupt verschiedene Stecker verwendet... - keine Ahnung. Ist die einzige PC-Schnittstelle, von der ich das kenne.
Ein vollständiger Ersatz des großen USB-A würde aber auch vor dem Henne-Ei-Problem stehen und hätte ggf. Nachteile für weitere Erweiterungen. (ist schon mal jemandem aufgefallen, dass 1) im USB-Stecker auch mit 3,0 immer noch Platz ist, dieser in frühen USB3-Entwürfen für optische Kontakte vorgesehen war und 3) die bislang gezeigten Light-Peak-Prototypen sehr USB-ähnliche Stecker hatten, zusätzlich zu ihrem 100% USB-abdeckenden Anwendungsgebiet?)

miniHDMI: Schon der normale HDMI ist recht klein und die Verbindung in erster Linie für stationäre Multimediainstallationen gedacht. Da ist ein großer, stabiler Stecker, der höhere Belastungen aushälft/nicht so leicht rausrutscht, eher ein Vorteil. Platz hat man dagegen ohne Ende.
(Displayport dagegen wurde als anfangs primär von Apple in der mini-Ausführung für Notebooks genutzt und wird jetzt auch von AMD als mini verbaut)

Für Smartphones wurden jedenfalls beide nicht entwickelt, die hätten bis vor 2-3 Jahren ja auch wenig damit anfangen können und so ganz verstehe ich auch nicht, wo das Problem liegt, wenn ein Smartphone mit einem bestimmten Kabel angeschlossen werden muss, wenn man sowieso ein Kabel braucht? (gilt nicht für USB-Sticks. Die aber wiederum auch nur für die Übertragung von Phone auf PC sinnvoll zu verwenden sind - wofür man auch Kabel oder Bluetooth nehmen kann. Für Smartphone->Smartphone bieten sich µSD Slots an)


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Dezember 2010)

weil die kleinen anschlüsse für eine begrenztere anzahl von steckvorgängen vorgesehen sind (2000 oder so)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2011)

10 oder 20k für micro USB. Macht ja auch keinen Sinn, bei einem Anschluss für kleine, mobile Geräte ausgerechnet an der Haltbarkeit zu sparen.


----------

